# 5 month old male pup



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello all! This is just for fun as I don’t plan to show or breed, but can anyone offer insight on my young boy? He was last weighed about a week ago at 55 lbs. I know it’s not a perfect stack, but probably the best I can manage lol! If not I can try to get a better one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I know nothing about conformation, but, aside from 2 of his feet being burried in snow, that's a pretty **** good stack! 

And he's a very good looking dog!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you Tim! I was out shooting pictures and saw my chance hehe. His eyes are closed too, of course.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Handsome dog!!! And he looks good and proportional. How old is he??


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You did a pretty good job with the stacking. He is very well proportioned right now especially for his age. Withers are flat, good topline, croup could be longer. Very nice shoulder and very good rear angulation. Is his eye shut in the photo? Next time try to get him a little tired so his mouth is open for the picture.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you both! Yes he happened to be blinking, of course! I can probably find a “normal” photo of him with his mouth open, would that be helpful? 

As far as age, his date of birth is June 23 this year.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Next time just have a shot after he has run around a little and is panting a bit. It shows off the GSD head better.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I’ll keep that in mind! At what age should I try for another picture?


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

lhczth said:


> Next time just have a shot after he has run around a little and is panting a bit. It shows off the GSD head better.


Thats why I see them most of the time with an open mouth and tongue sticking out. :wink2:


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Rio turned eight months old a couple days ago, I thought it would be cool to periodically post updated photos to track how he matures. He’s a bit wet here. Love my boy!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He is maturing nicely. The structure assessment hasn't changed, but his head his starting to get much more masculine.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Updated pics from today, Rio turned one on June 24! He had to have emergency surgery when he was nine months old and the fur hasn’t completely grown back in along his belly yet. Love this boy.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That is a gorgeous boy


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you both so much! I’ve been super happy with him, he’s really a perfect dog. Other than the vet bills I couldn’t ask for more  lol


----------

